# Flexible brush for cleaning Heat Exchange Tubes in pellet stove? Any suggestions and/or sources?



## sandpipe (Dec 6, 2011)

I've read discussions here of brush and rods for cleaning the exhaust ducting on stoves but not on cleaning the heat exchage pipes (that fill up with ash thus reducing  good heat production). I have an old worn out 2.5" diameter wire brush with a 30" flexible twisted wire handle (see photo) that I am currently using but I was wondering if there are other alternatives that might better access the turns up in the tubes. Heat output increases alot after this type of cleaning. I doubt a 3" diameter brush head would navigate the tube turns and this is the size I see for sale in most stores around here. The one I am currently using has pretty badly worn wire bristles.

Any suggestions for alternative brushes that have proven to work effectively or where I can find a replacement for my worn one? 

Thanks!


----------



## ifixmy2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just thinking half ass, as I'm reading here, my 12ga. cleaning kit for my shotgun might be helpful to clean mine.
Since I don't use the gun much these days, I might toy around with that on the next weekly cleanup!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a few different brushes. But my favorites are a small diameter "lint" removal brush for dryer lint traps. And then a bottle brush for a baby bottle. I use a brass brush for scrubbing the burn pot of any ash thats stuck to it.  

Last year there was a thead about what tools you use. Very interesting and most posted pics.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello

Check out my post in this thread with pics for cleaning the heat tubes!!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/84001/


----------



## sandpipe (Dec 6, 2011)

DexterDay--  I checked out that old tool thread. A couple of people hooked up hoses to their vacs, possibly to thread through the heat exchange tubes. I may try this. If the hose goes through the bends easily enough it might accomplish the removal of ash much faster than my present process. Then I could scrape the pipes with the brush every couple of months just to get any caked on ash loose and then use the vacuum.  
 Isn't the lint brush minimally 3" in diameter? Does it make the turns at the top of the tubes in your stove? I would think it would hang up but I could be wrong.


Don2222-- The photos in the thread you referred me to seem to be concerned with cleaning the outside of the heater pipes, not the inside. Maybe yours is a differently designed stoves. I'm using a Harman Invincible insert.


Ifixmy2-- 12 gauge shotgun brush has potential. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 6, 2011)

IMy M55 has a scraper for the top of the tubes, then use a shop vac soft brush attachment around the other bits and pieces and underneath. Works great and breaks up the crud around the tubes.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 6, 2011)

sandpipe said:
			
		

> DexterDay--  I checked out that old tool thread. A couple of people hooked up hoses to their vacs, possibly to thread through the heat exchange tubes. I may try this. If the hose goes through the bends easily enough it might accomplish the removal of ash much faster than my present process. Then I could scrape the pipes with the brush every couple of months just to get any caked on ash loose and then use the vacuum.
> Isn't the lint brush minimally 3" in diameter? Does it make the turns at the top of the tubes in your stove? I would think it would hang up but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> ...



Not the lint brush to clean the dryer vent itself. Its about 1.5" in diameter and I have seen them as Short as 8" on a flexible rod, or as Long as 18" with a hard 18" handle. These brushes are designed to clean out the lint trap area on the dryer. I have found one that has a hard handle and the bristles keep there shape and fullness. Every weekend I run this brush between the heat exchange tubes. Long enough to go all the way down the channel on the Quad, getting the entire length of the tube.

Clean tubes (stove) = More heat


----------



## ironpony (Dec 6, 2011)

I get mine from Grainger
they have about any size / length combination you want
I use 1.5" dia 3" long bristle 31"long wire handle 
gets all the way around the heat exchangers
abour 11 dollars each
had one 3 years now
also use a hose on the vacuum and run them in together
so as it loosens the dust it sucks it right in


----------



## mroletta (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a flexible brush I bought from amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AGJ2IG/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

The head is small enough thati can get it between the tubes to brush along the tops, and it works great for getting into the fly/ash traps.


----------



## sandpipe (Dec 6, 2011)

After much research at Grainger and a few other sites I found this Tough Guy Furnace brush which looks like it might replace my old brush and possibly improve on the results. The brush tapers from 1" to 2" so it should make tight turns easier. The flexible wire handle is 42" overall length From Drillspot via Google shopping, delivery is free and there is no sales tax. Here's the link to the item in case anyone has a similarly designed stove with internally accessible tubes and is looking for a brush for cleaning the insides:


http://www.drillspot.com/products/446212/Tough_Guy_2FCD5_Furnace_Brush


My only slight concern is that the bristles are nylon and not wire but the tubes in my Harman seem to fill up with powdery ash so I think this will do the trick. If not it's back to the search.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 6, 2011)

Yah I would say my stoves heat exchange tubes definately do not need a wire brush. The residue is very black and powdery and not gummy at all. Totally different than a woodstove with creosote build-up. 

The vac brush takes care if it.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 6, 2011)

sandpipe said:
			
		

> After much research at Grainger and a few other sites I found this Tough Guy Furnace brush which looks like it might replace my old brush and possibly improve on the results. The brush tapers from 1" to 2" so it should make tight turns easier. The flexible wire handle is 42" overall length From Drillspot via Google shopping, delivery is free and there is no sales tax. Here's the link to the item in case anyone has a similarly designed stove with internally accessible tubes and is looking for a brush for cleaning the insides:
> 
> 
> http://www.drillspot.com/products/446212/Tough_Guy_2FCD5_Furnace_Brush
> ...



tried a similar one and this is what I found, the small end is to small for the inside of the tube,
the end of the brush hits the end of the tube but the bristles do not touch the inside
so if i run in the straight bristle brush in , it cleans the end of the tube and more residue comes out
hope this makes sense


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 28, 2014)

Are these still the best tools around? I'm overdue to clean the inside of the tubes and was curious if someone found something better than the lint brush.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Feb 28, 2014)

Our Whitfields have Tube Scrappers built in to knock the loose stuff off.

Suggestion.
Unhook any vacuum switches (remove the rubber hose) then once the bulk of the ash is cleaned out. 
place a small piece of wood in the door to keep it propped open about an inch, then use the leaf blower on suck on the vent.

The super high velocity air will clear all the fly ash right out.
Leaving the door "AJAR" will force the air velocity entering the fire box to accelerate as it enters.

The ash is normally fluffy and piles up on the tubes.

The huge flow of AIR will take care of the issue.

Reconnect the hose to the vacuum switch, GOOD TO GO  

Snowy


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 28, 2014)

Mine also has the tub scrappers however, I am still noticing a bit of black soot on the pipes which I don't like. My manual says to use a wire brush for the outside but no mention of what to use on the inside. 

I don't have the proper leaf blower yet and it was -36C this morning here and don't feel like tinkering outside that long


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 28, 2014)

Various brass gun bore brushes, visit a hardware store and ask to see their brush assortment, you need something with stiff bristles.  Don't forget to take into consideration the fine dust that brushing the tubes down will generate.  Breathing it isn't good for you and it will float in the air. 

Brew supply shops are another source for brushes.

The brushes need to be sized to the stove situation.


----------

